# looking for family hunting lease



## jvaughn92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me and 2 family members are looking for a small tract of land to lease anywhere from 50-200 acres anywhere in Georgia, although we prefer monroe, lamar, crawford, talbot, upson, and surrounding couties. we are looking to lease for the 2012 hunting season and hopefully many more after. if anyone has anything currently avaliable or becomes avaliable please pm me or contact me by phone, text, or email. we are very responsible, ethical hunters and will treat your land with respect, as if it was our own. non smokers/non drinkers. Thanks!
Phone: (770)780-9583 or (770)358-3964
Email: jeffvaughnplumbing@yahoo.com or baileighnjoey@yahoo.com


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 7, 2012)

*Club in Putnam Cnty Needs 4 members for 2012*

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years.  The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections.  Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. You are allowed to hunt other members section with that members explicit permission.  Camp available with electricity.  Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem.  Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms.  We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits.  We are primarily family based, looking for men that want to teach their sons/daughters the art of deer hunting.  Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section and there is no charge for them.  Members are not allowed to bring guest hunters until the first Monday after Thanksgiving.  If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission, we're not interested.  If you have interest feel free to call me at 678-787-3877.


----------



## jvaughn92 (Jan 8, 2012)

i was actually looking to lease land, but it sounds great and i will definitely keep it in mind. thanks.


----------



## jvaughn92 (Jan 26, 2012)

...


----------

